# a 1995 model Yamaha YS624 still going strong



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

My brothers machine that has served 24 years flawless performance. YAMAHA


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

SKOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Your brothers beautiful snow mule needs a new blue snow blower mule as a helper in case the snow gets really bad and deep.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Yes*



leonz said:


> SKOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is considering buying a new Yamaha and so am I :smile2:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I had one of those for 30 years, it used to be called the YS524. ( Actually mine had the 2 model numbers on it YS524 on the dash panel and auger housing and YS624 on the registration plate ) I wore it right out. It needed a new auger, new impeller and housing. Transmission and engine still worked like a champ but Yamaha wanted almost as much for the parts than a new one so new one it was!


----------



## Minguy8 (Jan 16, 2021)

Coby7 said:


> I had one of those for 30 years, it used to be called the YS524. ( Actually mine had the 2 model numbers on it YS524 on the dash panel and auger housing and YS624 on the registration plate ) I wore it right out. It needed a new auger, new impeller and housing. Transmission and engine still worked like a champ but Yamaha wanted almost as much for the parts than a new one so new one it was!


I have the young brother of your


----------

